# 46 gallon replanted.



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is my 46 gallon.

Enjoy,

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617005.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617001.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617002.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617003.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617004.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617006.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617007.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/filipem1/new46planted0617008.jpg


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That looks really nice! I cant wait to see it grow in  Keep us updated for sure!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, Will do. 

I'm trying to grow these plants without CO2. it's @ 2.8WPG dosed daily with excel and micro's, macros.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Excel = co2!

Just more expensive in the long run


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Excel = co2!
> 
> Just more expensive in the long run


Excel is not CO2, it's an organic carbon used as a supplement for CO2. It will not promote the same growth as a co2 setup and some plants cannot survive without CO2 injection.

price also depends on how large the tank is.

one jug (4L) of Excel will last me 16months @ $95 a jug

a decent co2 system will run about $300.00 (if your lucky)

with a tank this size you may need to refill a 10LB co2 tank it once a year for about $40.00 per fill up.

in 10 years the excel dosing will cost me $712.50 and a CO2 setup will cost $700. That's not counting renewing old co2 bottles or any other parts that may need to be placed in that time.

My 125 gallon will be CO2. The cost to dose with excel in a tank that size will not make sense then.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, the bigger your tank gets the less practical it becomes.

I used to dose my 40breeder with excel - it works ok, but I found even the DIY co2 worked better.

With one investment, I have 5 tanks running off one 15lbs tank. Barring any leaking (!), I should fill up once every 11 months for $15. Using your calculations, it costs me about $565 over the course of 10 years (initial investment of $400), but that isn't including what I would spend on excel for the other 4 tanks.

Overall a pretty sound investment if you get a $15 manifold!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I would do the same in your situation. It all depends on the application. With the amount of plants I have in there, the last thing that I want to do is encourage growth rates.

BTW $15 is a great price for refills. Where do you refill your bottle?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Camcarb - weston rd and south of steeles.

Maybe I should include gas price to get there though these days


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, Once I have my Co2 system I will sure pay them a visit. 

Gas prices... what can we do? we pump or walk. Probably a good topic for another thread though.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good Planter .


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

planter said:


> one jug (4L) of Excel will last me 16months @ $95 a jug


 

You can buy Excel a lot cheaper @

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/pf/PFSE-04580.asp?L+scstore+nnbz5925ff4f4e4f+1216744197

And a tad cheaper @

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c163336p16857948.2.html

2-2L jugs even with shipping to your door is a lot cheaper than a 4L jug @ $95


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks awesome. You might want to try and extend your intake to improve your water circulation. Deep tanks are notorious for having a lack of oxygen near the bottom of the tank. Maybe add a powerhead with an extended tube normally used for undergravel filtration, with the intake 4"- 6" from the bottom?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I forgot to ask, is that Ludwigia brevipes in the centre there?


----------

